# Pinarello F4:13 or Cervelo R3?



## jefflimpt

I wanted to get opinions of riders who have been on the 2006 Pinarello F4:13 and the Cervelo R3. I have ridden both for short rides and have a different opinion about the Pinarello than the reviews on CyclingNews. I felt that the Pinarello was not quite as harsh a ride as the R3, but that was just me. Wondering what others felt - especially if you have ridden them for longer periods. I hope that I will have a chance to spend more time on each before I purchase a new CF frame. 
FYI - I am 5'8" and weigh 145 lbs.
I am looking for a bike that is fast and stiff, but still comfortable enough to do some longer rides - even centuries. 
Let me know if you suggest a different frame in this price range.


----------



## dawgcatching

I am your size and found the F4:13 to be a rough ride. Definitely buzzier than any bike I have been on in years, and much more "force transmittal" to me than my Dogma. If you are paying retail, the non FP Dogma is a better bike for $2700, if you can find one in your size. If I was on smooth roads, I would take the F4:13 in a heartbeat, but the roads here are anything but smooth. I need a damp bike, especially at race speeds. The Paris Carbon should be more refined, but I haven't ridden it yet. Sorry, but I can't compare to the R3 either. I have owned a handful of other carbon bikes over the past 1.5 years, and would say that they offer varying degrees of refinement. The F4:13 is probably the best flat-out bike in the group, and definitely the harshest ride. But, you have ridden it-what did you think? What wheels, saddle, and tire pressure were you using?


----------



## triple b

*2006 F4:13*

I am 5'11" and weigh 180.

I own a F4:13 and like it on every level.
It is stiff but not harsh, light enough to climb well and handles incredibly. A great all around bike. I think it is a better value than the Paris, I'll save the extra grand and cut out the Freedom Fries.

I have never ridden a cervelo, I am not a fan of the sloping down tube.
Check out this months Velo news it got great reviews(the cervelo) in the tests they did.

Good luck!


----------



## jefflimpt

*2006 f4:13*

Did you have the 2006 model? Is there any difference between the 2005 and 2006? When I took the 2006 out for a test ride, it seemed pretty smooth, not harsh at all in my opinion. However, the roads are pretty nice where I test road the bike (Palo Alto, CA). It seemed to go just as hard as I pushed it. I would have loved to try it on some hills, but not enough time as it started to rain. 
When others are saying it is a harsh ride, what do you mean? Harsh through the saddle, through the hands, what? 
The ride was fitted with campy chorus, fizik gobi saddle and campy euros rims. Not sure of the tire pressure.

I am leaning toward the Cervelo because of being able to get a good deal and the good reviews. I unfortunately had to test ride a larger frame since they didn't have my size so makes it hard to compare. I will try and ride my size frame when it comes in - hopefully soon. The Cervelo was light and powerful - I felt stronger while on it. I wish I had time to get in some hills as well, but didn't get a chance.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## triple b

*F4:13*

I have the 2006. To my knowledge the 05/06 is the same. I believe that "harsh" means alot of vibrations on rough roads through both the bars and saddle or physically fatiguing over the course of a long ride. I don't find that to be the case with my bike. I do both long and short rides and have found the bike to be very forgiving.


----------



## jefflimpt

*What's your setup*

Triple B :
What is your setup? This could be the reason that your ride is not as harsh. I am curious as I am looking at the Pinarello again as I did not get as good a deal on the Cervelo. Thanks.


----------



## dawgcatching

My setup was Zonda wheels, Calypso tires, SLR saddle, standard Deda tape. Same setup I use on every bike. It was much harsher, but more precise steering-wise, than my ride at the time, a Fondriest Carbon Lex. I felt every little piece of rock-and-tar road surface, and cracks in the road were definitely magnified. It wouldn't be my first choice for anything but a crit bike. But, I weigh 150lbs. YMMV-bike testing is one of those things that has to be done by the prospective buyer, otherwise, you are taking a big risk in getting a bike that may not be what you are looking for.


----------



## triple b

*Set up*

Campy Record
Eurus wheels
Gommitalia Targa Tires
Fizik Arione Saddle
Deda Newton Bar and Stem

Rides like a champ, very lively


----------



## GnarleySpoke

*500 different miles plus on Cervelo R3*

Hello there, I got my R3 2 days before the Solvang Century last month. The epoxy was hardly dry and it rained most of the way. The bike was amazing. It's a flat-ish course with ok roads.

I have also taken it on a recent double century (Hemet) 2 weeks ago - looked funny with a headlight but again the ride was sweet. It 'feels' like it has a low center of gravity, especially in the downhills as it sticks to the road. I am coming off an Orbea Orca which was very nervous on the downhills.

Spent last weekend in the Malibu mountains and climbed for 6 hours. Perfect, light, stiff but ultimately comfortable.

Just to round out the story, I also do the regular Tuesday night El Do Park crits and it handles and accelerates perfectly. I gave it a Frank Schlek attack on the final lap. I got gobbled up before the sprint but loved the ride.


----------



## EasyRider47

Removed


----------



## triple b

*F 4:13*

Rode in North Georgia over the weekend. Did 3 gaps twice(55 miles/6500 ft. of climbing) and Brasstown Bald. The bike rides like a champ, I would'nt change a thing. The high speed handling 40+ on winding mountain roads is incredible

Gnarley Spoke,
Sounds great! Good luck with it, it is a great ride. What is the weight on the bike?

Easy Rider 47: Ditto 

Congrats to Valverde in taking the sprint @ Liege-Bastogne-Liege on the Paris FP


----------



## bmafg

EasyRider..
Which Eurus wheels? 2005 or 2006? 

Did you have an opportunity to compare the Alanera bar/stem to either other bar/stem combos or the Deda separates with respect to comfort and/or stiffness. They definitely are the best looking bar/stem to my eye.

the Balding Middle-Aged Fat Guy (BMAFG)


----------



## EasyRider47

Removed


----------



## triple b

*Eurus/Deda*

Eurus 2006, Outstanding product, very stiff.

It is my understanding that we can use tubeless tires when the technology catches up have you thought about that?


Deda, I have the Newton bar/stem. I really like them. I wanted the ability to customize stem length. I rode Brasstown Bald over the weekend, if I did'nt snap that stem off then, then it's never going to break, it is light too.


----------



## bmafg

EasyRider

re: PS... the BMAFG was just a factual description when I first started using it. Actually, I'm now more of a balding middle-aged not so fat guy as I've lost over 50 lbs -- down to about 190. Balding keeps my head cooler in the summer. Middle aged makes me thankful that I survived the stupid things I tried when I was young.


----------



## brisox

*R3 period*

I have a Lemond Buenos Aires all steel frame. It is a buttery smooth ride that is beautiful for long recreational rides. I have been in the hunt for a carbon upgrade. My desires were to get the bottom bracket rigidity often associated with carbon frames for climbs and sprints, benefit from the lighter nature of carbon frames, and hopefully pay no price for the stiffness inherent in carbon and needed in certain areas of the frame. 

I demoed the Look 585 and Cervelo 2.5, both of which have lugged carbon frame design. They were different, though had similar restrictions. They both were good to very good at climbing and quick acceleration. The R2.5 was a bit smoother of a ride, as I found the Look to be very harsh. Kind of what I surmised most of the high performance carbon bikes to be: frames that offer a premium in performance and are relatively unconcerned about the comfort sacrifice. If I were a professional rider, I assume I would make a similar concession. I am not. Another odd similarity amongst them which I do not experience in my LeMond was the loosey-goosey feel of the down tube when moving the handlebars side by side or climbing.

Then I demoed the Cervelo R3. Wow. Phenomenally rigid in the bottom bracket, very stable in the down tube, super light, and best of all remarkably comfortable. If I was to give my all steel LeMond a 9 for ride comfort, I would give the R3 an 8. (by the way I would give the Look 585 a 4 and R2.5 a 5, maybe 6). All this on an under 2lb bike. Though I have not riden a solid monoque frame like the Pinarello F:13, Trek, Scott, or other, structurally, I doubt they would match the comfort or structural strength or rigidity. The only concession is for a likely aerodynamic sacrifice, though this would likely only apply to me on flat long races. Won't be doing those any time soon. 

There have been a lot of frame material variations plunked on the market in the last 5 years. This one is a difference maker.


----------



## asawlrider123456789

go for whatever fits you best and YOU like to ride more. Don't go by something else. It's your bike and you are riding it. These are just opinions that can ultimately help you with your decision but the final choice is all you.


----------

